# timing chain rattle



## ben dixon (Apr 1, 2021)

My 1997 nissan hardbody truck now has 220k on it , and in spite of new chain and guides about 10k ago the chain rattle is back , And i seem to recall my original timing chain tensioner has a little ratcheting device that each time the the chain stretched enough for it to tighten a click it did not allow it to back off so no timing chain noise ! Do some of you remember such a tensioner and i have never been able to find another like it ? thanks !


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is the Mr. Jim's tensioner. You can google that. He makes a few different styles that come in different prices, but they all work from what I've seen.

My guess is that you put in a no-name brand timing chain 10k miles ago. They only cost about half what a good brand name will set you back, but you won't have to do it again for 100k miles. Live and learn, right?


----------



## ben dixon (Apr 1, 2021)

thanks and the first time i replaced it I went to the nissan dealer and asked for the OEM tensioner and it was made in china and i suspect was the same thing i could have bought on ebay for 1/3 of their price ! So it was rattling again in no time ! And to be clear this was not the spacer deal you can install on a loose chain , But i do appreciate your input ! Sometimes i think maybe i just dreamed this since no one else has any knowledge of such a tensioner !


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I think this might be the Mr. Jim's tensioner:






PRODUCT REVIEWS | Martin Industries







www.martin-industries.net





I've got the V6, so mine uses a timing belt instead of the chain.


----------



## ben dixon (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes thats what i have been looking for ! So i am not crazy , thank you so much !


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

ben dixon said:


> thanks and the first time i replaced it I went to the nissan dealer and asked for the OEM tensioner and it was made in china and i suspect was the same thing i could have bought on ebay for 1/3 of their price ! So it was rattling again in no time ! And to be clear this was not the spacer deal you can install on a loose chain , But i do appreciate your input ! Sometimes i think maybe i just dreamed this since no one else has any knowledge of such a tensioner !


Ben,

Read this link which describe's your problem:






Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums - View Single Post - Timing Chain Questions


Home of all the Infamous Nissan Trucks worldwide. Useful forums for customizing Hardbodys, Frontiers, Datsun 720s, etc. Are you IN?



www.infamousnissan.com





It appear's that Nissan installed a Timeing Chain Kit from a local Part's House.

If you told them you wanted OEM, then you should have Recourse with Nissan. Give Corporate Nissan Customer Support a call and tell them about this, unless you Gave The Dealership Permission to install an Aftermarket Timeing Chain. If you gave them permission it most likely will be in writeing on the Invoice that they also have a copy of.

Good Luck,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

While there is a spring inside the tensioner, the tensioner is oil fed. The main problem with these engines is that the tiny oil passage to the tensioner gets restricted or clogged with sludge or debris, which drops the pressure at the tensioner, itself, causing the chain to slack and rattle. When you do a tensioner or timing set replacement on GA and KA engines, remove the tensioner and oil filter and then blow the channel clear using carb cleaner or brake cleaner and compressed air. Blow through at the port on the block where the tensioner mounts and it'll blow through the oil filter adapter.


----------

